# Hi From San Diego



## patdbunny (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Was googling orchid mantids to try to purchase and stumbled upon this site. I had a female several years ago and have been itching for another one. Haven't seen another one around since her.

My fingers are crossed that at the next IRBA show there will be a few. I want to try to breed them. Breeding strange creatures is an interest of mine. Last summer I walked around the house with a couple of swallow tail butterflies. My husband asked what I was doing. I told him I was hand-pairing them. It was a success!

So, next experiment is the orchid mantis. If there aren't any at the show, I'll probably be back here inquiring. . . OR - anyone here have anything now?

Roz.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome! Where did you get the orchid mantis? The show?


----------



## Ian (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to mantidforum!


----------



## wuwu (Feb 7, 2007)

welcome! i'm not too far from you, i'm in the OC.


----------



## patdbunny (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.

OGIGA - yes, got her from the reptile show. Have been thinking about it, and I don't think I've ever seen a male. I would think that's cause the females are the cool looking ones. I hope I can pick up a pair at the next show.

WUWU - You're just a hop skip and jump away. Any good bugs up your way?

Roz.


----------

